# Hello from Italy!



## FabioA (May 17, 2017)

Hi everybody,

It's a pleasure to introduce my self in this famous and historic forum 

I'm Fabio, from the center of Italy.
I mainly work as composer for media, while I'm still a student in Composition at the Conservatorio in Pesaro, where I already have a degree in Electronic Music. I'm also attending a certificate in "Orchestration for Film and Tv" with the Berklee Online.

I link you with great pleasure a track from a horror movie I had the luck to compose for (hoping it's ok to link from youtube in the forum).

Listen to ALRAUNE (2015)_Side Effects by Fabio Amurri #np on #SoundCloud


Thanks so much for your attention mates, and thanks a lot to the whole forum.

Best,

Fabio


----------



## Rowy (May 18, 2017)

Welcome, Fabio. I wonder, you study composition at a conservatory in Europe. Why do you need Berklee for a certificate in orchestration for film and TV? There must be conservatories and universities in Italy who teach this. Or is it a marketing thing? Is it easier to get work in the USA if you have that certificate?

Just being nosey. You know women


----------



## FabioA (May 18, 2017)

Hi 


Rowy said:


> Welcome, Fabio. I wonder, you study composition at a conservatory in Europe. Why do you need Berklee for a certificate in orchestration for film and TV? There must be conservatories and universities in Italy who teach this. Or is it a marketing thing? Is it easier to get work in the USA if you have that certificate?
> 
> Just being nosey. You know women


Hi Rowy,

You know, composition in a conservatory is everything but music for film. Also, in the Conservatory you study for years amd years voice leading, harmony and traditional music forms, but you have few time to spend on orchestration.
I wanted to see and taste the american way. It'd an opposite approach to music.
I don't how it works getting a job jn the USA. I think if you actually attend the real Berklee and you are talented, you've done! I don't think it's the same for the Berklee Online.
But it force me to do more stuff and assignments during the week, so until I have energies to sleep just 4-5 hours per day, I'm ok.


----------



## AdventureSounds (May 18, 2017)

Benvenuto!
That's a very scary track Fabio, great job! Good to see you on the forum.


----------



## FabioA (May 18, 2017)

By the way in Italy (imho) there's no Conservatory which teaches Film Scoring at a level it's worh to move there. I study in one of the most famous Conservatory in Italy (just by chance, not for particualar merit  ) and there's no a class of film scoring at all.


----------



## FabioA (May 18, 2017)

AdventureSounds said:


> Benvenuto!
> That's a very scary track Fabio, great job! Good to see you on the forum.


Thanks a lot dear, my great pleasure!


----------



## Rowy (May 18, 2017)

FabioA said:


> Hi
> 
> Hi Rowy,
> 
> ...



As for composition, you're supposed to study all those things before you have a go at orchestration. But I must admit that I have no idea how things work in Italy. In my country (The Netherlands), there are universities where you can study _applied composition_ (for film, TV, games and commercials), even in English.

> I study in one of the most famous Conservatory in Italy, and there's no a class of film scoring at all.

That's because it is famous. We need reservations like that.


----------



## FabioA (May 18, 2017)

Rowy said:


> As for composition, you're supposed to study all those things before you have a go at orchestration. But I must admit that I have no idea how things work in Italy. In my country (The Netherlands), there are universities where you can study _applied composition_ (for film, TV, games and commercials), even in English.
> 
> > I study in one of the most famous Conservatory in Italy, and there's no a class of film scoring at all.
> 
> That's because it is famous. We need reservations like that.



It's just that 10 years without a proper studing of orchestration, it's a bit too much


----------



## Rowy (May 19, 2017)

FabioA said:


> It's just that 10 years without a proper studing of orchestration, it's a bit too much



10 years? Wow, you guys like to be thorough don't you? When I studied composition it was 6 years and the latest I heard was that students nowadays get 4 years to finish their study. Mind you, there was a café nearby and the maestro liked to have long breaks. We followed him to that café with our notebooks and tried to learn as much as possible without getting drunk all the time  Those were the days...


----------

